# Unable to edit RAW files on DPP 4



## luispl (Mar 26, 2015)

Please someone help, this is literally driving me nuts.
I just bought a brand new EOS M2 and just got back from a long vacation where i took around 2000 pictures.

Most of the pictures are in RAW and I can't seem to [email protected]#@!

What software can I use exactly to edit?

See pictures, I'm having these issues. 

There's this pen tab with an X showing on all my raw files
2nd is the CD that came with the camera has no software to install, it only has user manual to download. 

Anyone can help me thanks!


----------



## NorbR (Mar 26, 2015)

As far as I know, DPP4 is only compatible with Canon's current *full frame* cameras (and therefore not with your EOS M2). 

You need to download a version of DPP3, which should still be available for download on your regional Canon website.


----------



## luispl (Mar 26, 2015)

Where can I download them? 
I tried downloading older version but it's an update, I don't have original so it won't let me install. Hence, the 2nd picture, it keeps asking me to put CD Rom, I have no [email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## NorbR (Mar 26, 2015)

On Canon USA's website you can download an image of the included CD, I believe if you choose the right camera model this should have a version of DPP3 included. 

For example, see:
https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_70d#DriversAndSoftware

and download the 'EOS Digital Solution Disk Software'.

This is said to contain DPP 3.14.40 (although I haven't checked that it does).


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 26, 2015)

For what it's worth, Digital Photo Professional 4.1.50 supports EOS-1D C, EOS-1D X, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 6D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 70D, EOS 7D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS Kiss X7i / EOS Rebel T5i / EOS 700D, EOS Kiss X7 / EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2015)

awinphoto said:


> For what it's worth, Digital Photo Professional 4.1.50 supports EOS-1D C, EOS-1D X, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 6D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 70D, EOS 7D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS Kiss X7i / EOS Rebel T5i / EOS 700D, EOS Kiss X7 / EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D



Poor little EOS M, Canon's red-headed stepchild.


----------



## luispl (Mar 26, 2015)

tried downloading and it still won't let me install... which software are you guys actually using? Can't seem to find anything.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, Digital Photo Professional 4.1.50 supports EOS-1D C, EOS-1D X, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 6D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 70D, EOS 7D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS Kiss X7i / EOS Rebel T5i / EOS 700D, EOS Kiss X7 / EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D
> ...



lol


----------



## luispl (Mar 26, 2015)

NorbR said:


> On Canon USA's website you can download an image of the included CD, I believe if you choose the right camera model this should have a version of DPP3 included.
> 
> For example, see:
> https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_70d#DriversAndSoftware
> ...



Thank you?!! it worked, downloaded package and had older version of DPP and I'm able to edit!
thanks for your advice


----------



## vjlex (Mar 27, 2015)

luispl said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > On Canon USA's website you can download an image of the included CD, I believe if you choose the right camera model this should have a version of DPP3 included.
> ...



For what it's worth, DPP 4.2 is available and my files from my 5D2 and M3 are editable. You could check if M1 and 2 files work with that, because it seems like they've finally started adding some of the older EOS models (although, my Rebel and Rebel XTi files still are incompatible I think).


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 27, 2015)

shunsai said:


> For what it's worth, DPP 4.2 is available and my files from my 5D2 and M3 are editable. You could check if M1 and 2 files work with that, because it seems like they've finally started adding some of the older EOS models (although, my Rebel and Rebel XTi files still are incompatible I think).



Thanks for that shunsai. But I've just tried it, and it doesn't work with the M1.


----------

